# Whitetail Deer Hunting Tips?



## GraysonEverett (Jan 10, 2021)

Does anyone have any great bowhunting tips to consider when Hunting Whitetail from treestands?

What are some good tactics to get whitetail close to the area?
How high should I place my stand in the tree in order to not have to worry about the wind and my scent?
How long should I wait after taking a shot on a deer in order to begin tracking?

Any suggestions to these questions and other helpful tips?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Let me ask you a couple questions first.
Can you bait? That or food plots is about the only way to get them in your area, uness you lack daytime security cover or winter thermal cover.

The higher up a tree the better, but I wouldnt go beyond 20 feet. As I get older I have gone lower. I hunt at 10 to 12 feet now, and often in a ground blind. I would rather stay low and have a couple stands to choose which works best each day depending on wind direction.

Can you use lighted knocks? I ask that because you see your hit better. Usually I know if I need to leave them for three to four hours, or if I can follow immediately. Not often do you need to leave them for hours unless your far back which is a gut shot. If your evening hunting here we leave it over night and most often the coyotes get it. We are more open here and I would say 25% of my deer have dropped in sight. I have lost track, but I have shot hmmm maybe 50+ deer with a bow. I am 72 years ols, plus a few years ago deer were very plentiful and I would buy five tags.

Dont know if any of that helps, but if you have any specific questions someone will answer you. I have had rotator cuff surgery on both shoukders so have hunted with a crossbow for three years now. In the recent past I hunted with compound, recurve, and longbow. I like them all.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

GE I forgot to mention that I took most of my deer stalking. I started doing some baiting after having double knee replacement.


----------



## GraysonEverett (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks for your valuable tips @Plainsman


----------

